

Ask HN: What was the name of the beta app enabling easy use of LXC? - iso8859-1

On HN a couple of weeks ago. I think it was related to Joyent or some company like that.
======
joe_bleau
Perhaps it was docker.io, the linux container engine? <http://www.docker.io/>

~~~
ysangkok
Yes! Thank you so much! :D

